# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Πίνακας Διαφόρων οργάνων και η τροφοδοσία του σε Μοτο!

## Falax

Λοιπόν παιδιά είναι αρκετές ημέρες τώρα που συγκεντρώνω υλικά για να φτιάξω ένα πίνακα οργάνων με ένα θερμόμετρο, ένα βολτόμετρο και μία πρίζα 12βολτ (σαν αυτή του αυτοκινήτου)! Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ... Έφτιαξα και σχέδιο... (Πείτε αν έχω κανα λάθος)
Tribal_Dragon_in_Sword_by_edale18.jpg

Δεν θέλω να πάρω ρεύμα όμως κατευθείαν από την μπαταρία (γιατί ο διακόπτης θα δίνει ρεύμα και χωρίς να έχω βάλει το κλειδί) αλλά σκέφτομαι να πάρω ρεύμα από τα φώτα... Παίζει να πάρω ρεύμα από κάπου αλλού... Δέχομαι προτάσεις!

----------


## aris285

Απο το ραδιοcd

----------


## savnik

> Απο το ραδιοcd



Οι μηχανές έχουν και ραδιοcd;

----------


## Nemmesis

το καλητερο για εμενα θα ηταν να βαλεις ενα ρελεδακι το οποιο θα παιρνει απο την μπαταρια και θα ελενχεται απο το κλειδι... απλα και μονο για να μην περνας εξτρα ρευμα μεσα απο την μανισιες καλωδιοσεις..

----------


## aris285

sorry δεν ειδα οτι ειναι για μοτο.
Απο τον διακοπτη τωτε σηγουρα θα βρεις πια ειναι η παροχη οταν ειναι στο on.

----------


## haris_216

> το καλητερο για εμενα θα ηταν να βαλεις ενα ρελεδακι το οποιο θα παιρνει απο την μπαταρια και θα ελενχεται απο το κλειδι... απλα και μονο για να μην περνας εξτρα ρευμα μεσα απο την μανισιες καλωδιοσεις..



 και για μένα είναι η πιο σωστή και κλασσική λύση

----------


## SV1JRT

> το καλητερο για εμενα θα ηταν να βαλεις ενα ρελεδακι το οποιο θα παιρνει απο την μπαταρια και θα ελενχεται απο το κλειδι... απλα και μονο για να μην περνας εξτρα ρευμα μεσα απο την μανισιες καλωδιοσεις..



 Και εγώ το ίδιο θα συνηστούσα. Υπάρχει βέβαια μια λεπτομέρεια που δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις. Συνήθως τα βολτόμετρα (τα ψηφιακά) χρειάζονται τροφοδοσία ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ απο την τάση που μετράνε. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις παράληλα το + και την μετρούμενη τάση.
 Προσεξέ το αυτό, μην βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων.

----------


## haris_216

> Συνήθως τα βολτόμετρα (τα ψηφιακά) χρειάζονται τροφοδοσία ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ απο την τάση που μετράνε. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις παράληλα το + και την μετρούμενη τάση.
>  Προσεξέ το αυτό, μην βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων.



 αυτό δεν το ήξερα. δηλαδη σε μηχανές/αυτοκίνητα πως πρέπει να είναι η σωστή συνδεσμολογία;

----------


## Falax

> το καλητερο για εμενα θα ηταν να βαλεις ενα ρελεδακι το οποιο θα παιρνει απο την μπαταρια και θα ελενχεται απο το κλειδι... απλα και μονο για να μην περνας εξτρα ρευμα μεσα απο την μανισιες καλωδιοσεις..



 Χμμ... Ρελεδάκι ε; Συγνώμη αλλά τι είναι αυτό και από που το παίρνω; Και αν γίνεται να μου δείξεις και πως το συνδέω...




> Και εγώ το ίδιο θα συνηστούσα. Υπάρχει βέβαια μια λεπτομέρεια που δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις. Συνήθως τα βολτόμετρα (τα ψηφιακά) χρειάζονται τροφοδοσία ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ απο την τάση που μετράνε. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις παράληλα το + και την μετρούμενη τάση.
>  Προσεξέ το αυτό, μην βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων.



Όπα, αυτό είναι σημαντικό... Πως δηλαδή θα το συνδέσω στην περίπτωσή μου;;;

----------


## Falax

> sorry δεν ειδα οτι ειναι για μοτο.
> Απο τον διακοπτη τωτε σηγουρα θα βρεις πια ειναι η παροχη οταν ειναι στο on.



 Ναι αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ αλλά φοβάμαι μην κάνω καμιά ζημιά κατά εκεί... Έχει και ένα σωρό καλώδια... Άστα να πάνε!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

ας τα πιασουμε ενα ενα... βαλε μια φωτογραφια με το βολτομετρο σου να δουμε τι χρειαζεται...

----------


## Falax

disimage.php?id=14001372&img=14001372_12_image.jpgΠάρε λοιπόν και εικόνα με την συνδεσμολογία!!!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Χμμ... Ρελεδάκι ε; Συγνώμη αλλά τι είναι αυτό και από που το παίρνω; Και αν γίνεται να μου δείξεις και πως το συνδέω...
> 
> Όπα, αυτό είναι σημαντικό... Πως δηλαδή θα το συνδέσω στην περίπτωσή μου;;;



 Υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι που γίνετε η τροφοδοσία των βολτόμετρων σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
1) Δίνεις τροφοδοσία απο μία 9V μπαταρία. (ΔΕΝ μου αρέσει. Πολύ μπακαλίστικο και πρόχειρο.)
2) Βάζεις στο καλώδιο της μηχανής έναν αποζεύκτη DC-DC σάν αυτό εδώ http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DC-DC-Converte...item35a6e54561
 και κάνεις απόζευξη της τάσης τροφοδοσίας. Είναι πολύ απλό σύστημα. Απλά συνδέεις τους 2 ακροδέκτες στο + και - της μηχανής και τους άλλους 2 ακροδέκτες στο + και - της τροφοδοσίας του βολτόμετρου.

----------


## Falax

> Υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι που γίνετε η τροφοδοσία των βολτόμετρων σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
> 1) Δίνεις τροφοδοσία απο μία 9V μπαταρία. (ΔΕΝ μου αρέσει. Πολύ μπακαλίστικο και πρόχειρο.)
> 2) Βάζεις στο καλώδιο της μηχανής έναν αποζεύκτη DC-DC σάν αυτό εδώ http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DC-DC-Converte...item35a6e54561
>  και κάνεις απόζευξη της τάσης τροφοδοσίας. Είναι πολύ απλό σύστημα. Απλά συνδέεις τους 2 ακροδέκτες στο + και - της μηχανής και τους άλλους 2 ακροδέκτες στο + και - της τροφοδοσίας του βολτόμετρου.



 Άμα δώσω τροφοδοσία από τη πηγή μέτρησης χωρίς  να παρεμβάλλω οτιδήποτε τι πρόβλημα παίζει να έχω;;;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Άμα δώσω τροφοδοσία από τη πηγή μέτρησης χωρίς  να παρεμβάλλω οτιδήποτε τι πρόβλημα παίζει να έχω;;;



 Το σημαντικό με την συνδεση του βολτόμετρου, είναι να ΜΗΝ έχει κοινή γείωση και θετικό μεταξύ της τροφοδοσίας και της μετρούμενης τάσης. Αν συνδέσεις την τροφοδοσία και την μετρούμενη τάση μαζί, το πιό λογικό είναι να έχεις ΛΑΘΟΣ ενδείξεις στο βολτόμετρο ή στην χειρότερη περίπτωση να καεί η είσοδος του βολτόμετρου. και στις δύο περιπτώσεις δεν είναι ευχάριστο το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Falax

> Το σημαντικό με την συνδεση του βολτόμετρου, είναι να ΜΗΝ έχει κοινή γείωση και θετικό μεταξύ της τροφοδοσίας και της μετρούμενης τάσης. Αν συνδέσεις την τροφοδοσία και την μετρούμενη τάση μαζί, το πιό λογικό είναι να έχεις ΛΑΘΟΣ ενδείξεις στο βολτόμετρο ή στην χειρότερη περίπτωση να καεί η είσοδος του βολτόμετρου. και στις δύο περιπτώσεις δεν είναι ευχάριστο το αποτέλεσμα.



 Σωτήρη μου λες ουσιαστικά ότι δεν παίζει να λειτουργεί σωστά σε καμία περίπτωση αν επιχειρήσω να πάρω από την ίδια πηγή και για λειτουργία και για μέτρηση...
Και όπως προείπες η μπαταρία είναι κακή επιλογή... Άσε που με τον ίδιο διακόπτη δεν θα κάνει δουλειά, θα θέλει διαφορετικό διακόπτη άρα το ξεχνάω για λύση!
Για τον αποζεύκτη έχω καλό προαίσθημα ότι είναι η επιλογή μου, αλλά εδώ ελοχεύει άλλο πρόβλημα... δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να κάνω αγορά μέσω διαδικτύου και έτσι πρέπει να ψάξω σε κάνα μαγαζί αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω κανένα μαγαζί να έχει κάτι τόσο εξειδικευμένο... Κάνα ράδιο Κατούμα στην Αθήνα θα το έχει μάλλον... Αν όμως ξέρεις και κανένα άλλο που να το έχει πες... Αν το έχει καμιά Θεσσαλονίκη βολεύει... Αλλιώς θα αγγαρέψω κάνα φίλο  :Wink:

----------


## KOKAR

> Οι μηχανές έχουν και ραδιοcd;



αυτή έχει !!!

----------


## KOKAR

> disimage.php?id=14001372&img=14001372_12_image.jpgΠάρε λοιπόν και εικόνα με την συνδεσμολογία!!!



εαν τα *-* της εικόνας καταλήγουν στο ίδιο σημείο τότε μπορείς να το δουλέψεις χωρίς extra τρο0φοδοσια

----------


## Falax

> εαν τα *-* της εικόνας καταλήγουν στο ίδιο σημείο τότε μπορείς να το δουλέψεις χωρίς extra τρο0φοδοσια



 Δηλαδή η συνδεσμολογία που έχω στην πρώτη εικόνα με τα όργανα είναι καλή και θα λειτουργήσει ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά!;

----------


## KOKAR

μέτρα με ένα πολυμετρο στο buzzer ελεξε οτι τα ( - ) του σχεδίου που ανέβασες έχουν αγωγιμότητα μεταξύ τους

----------


## Falax

Επειδή είμαι και άσχετος... Με το πολύμετρο πως θα ελέγξω ότι έχουν αγωγιμότητα;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Επειδή είμαι και άσχετος... Με το πολύμετρο πως θα ελέγξω ότι έχουν αγωγιμότητα;



 Φίλε μου Δημήτρη, επειδή καταλαβαίνω πως δέν το'χεις το θέμα, καλύτερα να πάρεις βολτόμετρο 2 ακροδεκτών, που θέλει ΜΟΝΟ ενα + και - και καθάρισες. Ρίξε μιά ματιά σε αυτό το link.
http://www.datelmeters.com/  Εκεί που λέει "2 Wire Meters".

Ετσι ξενοιάζεις μία και καλή.

----------

Falax (09-02-11)

----------


## Falax

> Φίλε μου Δημήτρη, επειδή καταλαβαίνω πως δέν το'χεις το θέμα, καλύτερα να πάρεις βολτόμετρο 2 ακροδεκτών, που θέλει ΜΟΝΟ ενα + και - και καθάρισες. Ρίξε μιά ματιά σε αυτό το link.
> http://www.datelmeters.com/  Εκεί που λέει "2 Wire Meters".
> 
> Ετσι ξενοιάζεις μία και καλή.



 ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑΣ!!!! Κάτι τέτοιο ψάχνω!!! Άντε να δω πως θα κάνω παραγγελία... Ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη!!!! :Thumbup:

----------


## Falax

Αχ... Εδώ στο Ελλαδιστάν υπάρχει τέτοιο βολτόμετρο ή είμαι αναγκασμένος σε αγορά από έξω;;;;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αχ... Εδώ στο Ελλαδιστάν υπάρχει τέτοιο βολτόμετρο ή είμαι αναγκασμένος σε αγορά από έξω;;;;



 Υπάρχει, αλλά..... το πληρώνεις...

Από ότι μου είπαν, τα φέρνει ένας στην Λ. Βουλιαγμένης. Γιά πάρε τηλέφωνο και πές μας πόσο πάει το μαλί...

ARROW ELECTRONICS HELLAS 
Εμπόριο Ηλεκτρικών Ειδών
Ν. ΚΟΣΜΟΣ
Βουλιαγμένης 99
116-31
2109020165

----------


## KOKAR

και γιατί δεν παίρνεις ενα βολτόμετρο αυτοκινήτου ????

equus_61484.jpg

ακόμα και αυτά θα σου έρθουν πιο φθηνά ....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-12V-Red-DI...item3cb5035873


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CAR-DIGITAL-VO...item4aa5f282a0

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PLASMA-DISPLAY...item2a0ced5488

----------


## KOKAR

> Επειδή είμαι και άσχετος... Με το πολύμετρο πως θα ελέγξω ότι έχουν αγωγιμότητα;




εάν το εχις το βολτόμετρο και είσαι Αθήνα μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να έρθεις απο το σπίτι μου να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## Falax

> και γιατί δεν παίρνεις ενα βολτόμετρο αυτοκινήτου ????
> 
> equus_61484.jpg
> 
> ακόμα και αυτά θα σου έρθουν πιο φθηνά ....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-12V-Red-DI...item3cb5035873
> 
> 
> ...



 Ειδικά το τελευταίο είναι ακαταμάχητο :Drool: ! Άσε που θέλω να το σετάρω και με ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο που έχει τα ίδια χρώματα!!




> εάν το εχις το βολτόμετρο και είσαι Αθήνα μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να έρθεις απο το σπίτι μου να σε βοηθήσω.



 Από βδομάδα μάλλον θα κατέβω για κάνα δεκαήμερο... Αν κατέβω (που μάλλον θα κατέβω) σε ενημερώνω και κανονίζουμε να το δεις (να καταλάβω και τι παίζει)... Πέρα από το βολτόμετρο που έχω τι άλλο να πάρω μαζί μου ή τι θα χρειαστώ να πάρω; Με την μηχανή μου θα έρθω αν θες να δοκιμάσεις κάτι με αυτά τα δύο... 
Αν και τώρα που βλέπω το τελευταίο βολτόμετρο από ειμπεη ψήθηκα άσχημα να το πάρω!!!!!!!!! Πολύ άσχημα μιλάμε!!!!!!!

----------


## SV1JRT

> και γιατί δεν παίρνεις ενα βολτόμετρο αυτοκινήτου ????



 Συνήθως, τα βολτόμετρα αυτοκινήτου εχουν ενα μικρό προβληματάκι.
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΑΒΡΟΧΑ. Ετσι, στο πρώτο πλύσιμο ή την πρώτη βροχή, αντί για βόλτ θα μετράς ψαράκια.

----------


## KOKAR

> Συνήθως, τα βολτόμετρα αυτοκινήτου εχουν ενα μικρό προβληματάκι.
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΑΒΡΟΧΑ. Ετσι, στο πρώτο πλύσιμο ή την πρώτη βροχή, αντί για βόλτ θα μετράς ψαράκια.



καλά, ας πάρει τοτε βολτόμετρο για σκάφη !!!
100% αδιάβροχα και ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ σε σκληρές συνθήκες !

----------


## Falax

Αυτό λέει ότι είναι και για σκάφη... Άρα λογικά δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## Falax

Έλιωσα στο ψάξιμο και βρήκα και αυτό που δεν είναι αδιάβροχο... Αλλά φαίνεται καλό!!!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Έλιωσα στο ψάξιμο και βρήκα και αυτό που δεν είναι αδιάβροχο... Αλλά φαίνεται καλό!!!



 Sorry που σου την σπάω, αλλά αυτό θέλει 4 καλώδια.
 Τι μηχανή έχεις ??

----------


## Falax

> Sorry που σου την σπάω, αλλά αυτό θέλει 4 καλώδια.
>  Τι μηχανή έχεις ??



Έλα βρε αφού κάποιος αναφέρει ότι θέλει μόνο δύο καλώδια...
Έχω ένα BMW F650GS του 2001!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Έλα βρε αφού κάποιος αναφέρει ότι θέλει μόνο δύο καλώδια...
> Έχω ένα BMW F650GS του 2001!



 Βρήκα αυτό http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mini-Blue-LED-Volt-Meter-DC-6-15V-Doesnt-Require-Power-/170471495297?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b0e4  9681
στο e-bay. Είναι με 2 καλώδια. Το πλακώνεις και στη σιλικόνη (ή εποξική κόλα διάφανη ακόμα πιο καλά) και γίνετε στεγανό...  :Wink: 

 Ωραίο το εργαλείο σου. Το έχει και ο ξαδερφός μου. Σκυλί πραγματικά.

----------

Falax (10-02-11)

----------


## Falax

> Βρήκα αυτό http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mini-Blue-LED-Volt-Meter-DC-6-15V-Doesnt-Require-Power-/170471495297?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b0e4  9681
> στο e-bay. Είναι με 2 καλώδια. Το πλακώνεις και στη σιλικόνη (ή εποξική κόλα διάφανη ακόμα πιο καλά) και γίνετε στεγανό... 
> 
>  Ωραίο το εργαλείο σου. Το έχει και ο ξαδερφός μου. Σκυλί πραγματικά.



 Πολύ καλό και αυτό!!! 
Κοίτα και αυτό! Έτοιμο και το μόνο που θέλει είναι στεγανοποίηση!!! Και καλή τιμή! ...Αλλά μάλλον θα πάρω και κάνα βολτόμετρο να έχω να κάνω και την κατασκευή (για την εμπειρία) και όποιο βγει καλύτερο κερδίζει!!!

Η Μπέμπα μου είναι ψιλομεγάλη (δεν το λέω μπροστά της :Blink: ) και έχει αισίως 80.000χλμ και φοβάμαι πολύ για προβλήματα με την μπαταρία! Για να το προλάβω θέλω το βολτόμετρο και το θερμόμετρο για να μην έχω προβλήματα με τους πάγους. Εδώ στο Κιλκίς συχνά πέφτει η θερμοκρασία πολύ χαμηλά!!!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πολύ καλό και αυτό!!! 
> Κοίτα και αυτό! Έτοιμο και το μόνο που θέλει είναι στεγανοποίηση!!! Και καλή τιμή! ...Αλλά μάλλον θα πάρω και κάνα βολτόμετρο να έχω να κάνω και την κατασκευή (για την εμπειρία) και όποιο βγει καλύτερο κερδίζει!!!
> 
> Η Μπέμπα μου είναι ψιλομεγάλη (δεν το λέω μπροστά της) και έχει αισίως 80.000χλμ και φοβάμαι πολύ για προβλήματα με την μπαταρία! Για να το προλάβω θέλω το βολτόμετρο και το θερμόμετρο για να μην έχω προβλήματα με τους πάγους. Εδώ στο Κιλκίς συχνά πέφτει η θερμοκρασία πολύ χαμηλά!!!



 Χμμμμ.... Δέν μου κάθετε καλά το βολτο-θερμομετρο...
 Πολύ δύσκολο στην στεγανοποίηση. Τα κουμπάκια πώς θα τα στεγανοποιήσεις ?? Δύσκολο το βλέπω...
 Η μπαταρία υποφέρει πολύ με τα κρύα.. Καλύτερα αλαξέ την αν εχεις υποψίες, μή σου κάψει και την ανόρθωση γιατι μετά θα μπείς σε μεγάλα έξοδα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, 12Α δεν είναι η μπαταρία σου? Εγώ την είχα πατήσει παλιότερα σε ένα KLE500 που είχα. Χάλασε η μπαταρία και μετά μου έκαψε και τον ανορθωτή. 150Ε πήγε ο ανορθωτής και γύρω στα 60Ε η μπαταρία..... Το κουφό ήταν ότι η μπαταρία διαλύθηκε τελείως ξαφνικά. Δέν είχε συμπτώματα πρίν χαλάσει.

----------


## Falax

> Χμμμμ.... Δέν μου κάθετε καλά το βολτο-θερμομετρο...
>  Πολύ δύσκολο στην στεγανοποίηση. Τα κουμπάκια πώς θα τα στεγανοποιήσεις ?? Δύσκολο το βλέπω...
>  Η μπαταρία υποφέρει πολύ με τα κρύα.. Καλύτερα αλαξέ την αν εχεις υποψίες, μή σου κάψει και την ανόρθωση γιατι μετά θα μπείς σε μεγάλα έξοδα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, 12Α δεν είναι η μπαταρία σου? Εγώ την είχα πατήσει παλιότερα σε ένα KLE500 που είχα. Χάλασε η μπαταρία και μετά μου έκαψε και τον ανορθωτή. 150Ε πήγε ο ανορθωτής και γύρω στα 60Ε η μπαταρία..... Το κουφό ήταν ότι η μπαταρία διαλύθηκε τελείως ξαφνικά. Δέν είχε συμπτώματα πρίν χαλάσει.



 Κοίτα, φθηνό φαίνεται και θα κάνω μια αξιοπρεπή προσπάθεια να το στεγανοποιήσω!!! Θα πάρω εν καιρό και το βολτόμετρο που προτείνεις και κρατάω τα υλικά και φτιάχνω ένα πανελάκι με τα όργανα! Ο καιρός θα δείξει!!!
Η μπαταρία μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί άλλαγμα αλλά γενικά δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό το χρόνο. Από του χρόνου βλέπουμε... Ελπίζω να μην μου κάνει τίποτα περίεργο.
Καλά μάλλον ο ανορθωτής είχε πρόβλημα και πήρε μαζί και την μπαταρία...
Αχ μου θύμισες και τα ΚΛΕ που είναι μια ακόμα αγάπη μου!!! Αξιόπιστα μηχανάκια...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Κοίτα, φθηνό φαίνεται και θα κάνω μια αξιοπρεπή προσπάθεια να το στεγανοποιήσω!!! Θα πάρω εν καιρό και το βολτόμετρο που προτείνεις και κρατάω τα υλικά και φτιάχνω ένα πανελάκι με τα όργανα! Ο καιρός θα δείξει!!!
> Η μπαταρία μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί άλλαγμα αλλά γενικά δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό το χρόνο. Από του χρόνου βλέπουμε... Ελπίζω να μην μου κάνει τίποτα περίεργο.
> Καλά μάλλον ο ανορθωτής είχε πρόβλημα και πήρε μαζί και την μπαταρία...
> Αχ μου θύμισες και τα ΚΛΕ που είναι μια ακόμα αγάπη μου!!! Αξιόπιστα μηχανάκια...



 ΟΚ. Γιατί όχι. Αν πετύχει η πατέντα δώσε μας τα φώτα σου, να το φτιάξουν και άλλοι συναδελφοι.

 Πολύ καλά εργαλεία τα KLE. Πήγαινα Αθήνα - Κέρκυρα ΠΟΛΥ άνετα και φορτωμένο μέ ένα κάρο σακίδια....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
 Βέβαια τώρα με το Stromataki πάω πιό άνετα ..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kostas75t

Καλησπέρα σε όλους παιδια και καλως σας βρήκα.
Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για την τοποθέτηση Βολτομετρου σε μοτοσυκλέτα (κάτοχος Africa twin :Biggrin:  ).

----------


## agis68

> Επειδή είμαι και άσχετος... Με το πολύμετρο πως θα ελέγξω ότι έχουν αγωγιμότητα;



Αγαπητε φιλε Δημητρη.....θα σου εστελνα προσωπικο μηνυμα αλλα ειναι περασμενες 3 και βαριεμαι....μονο μια ευχη και καταρα μαζι.....επειδη ειμαι μηχανοβιος εδω και 26 χρονια. Οσες φορες πειραξα ηλεκτρονικα μηχανης ποτε δεν ξαναγιναν τα ιδια με της μανας.....και ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος.  Το πρωτο που ειχα κανει σε ενα kawasaki eliminator ηταν να βαλω προσθετη μεταλικη μπαρα στο τιμονι διαμηκης (Custom μηχανη) να βαλω επανω ενα μικρο ηχοσυστημα με αδιαβροχα ηχεια και ενα ραδιοκασετοφωνο απο τζιπ...Δουλεψε ολα ωραια αλλα αρχισα να εχω προβληματα ποτε με μπαταρια ποτε με αλτερνειτορ και μανιατορε. Δεν το εβαλα κατω και βαζω και ενα μπριζακι για αναπτηρα αυτοκινητου. Μιλαμε για μηχανη που δουλευει σε 12V με 32ΑH μπαταρια.....τοσο δυνατη που εβαζα μπρος το αμαξι του πατερα μου με τα κλαωδια μπαταριας.....Λοιπον εγω ηθελα τον αναπτηρα για να φορτισω ενα κινητο μοτορολα παντοφλα του 93 και οτι αλλο μια και κανω πολλα χιλιομετρα και καμπινγ κλπ....λοιπον το ελιμινατορ ποτε μα ποτε δεν δουλεψε σωστα απολυτα οπως δουλευε για 12 χρονια πριν κανω τις μαμαριες.....απλα στο λεω....μη πειραζεις τιποτα....στα παιδια με αντιληψη που τους αρεσουν οι μηχανες λεω στη σχολη να γινουν ηλεκτρολογοι μοτοσυκλετων. Ενας στα 10 εκατομμυρια ειναι....αλλα θα γινει χρυσος.....τερμα και καληνυχτα....τοσα χρονια ενα ηλεκτρολογο μηχανων που να μαμαει δεν εχψ συναντησει.....εδω συναγερμο με πληρεις οδηγιες σου βαζουν και σου γεμιζουν τη μηχανη με μονωτικη.....τι αλλο να πω

----------


## innova

> Βρήκα αυτό http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mini-Blue-LED-Volt-Meter-DC-6-15V-Doesnt-Require-Power-/170471495297?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b0e4  9681
> στο e-bay. Είναι με 2 καλώδια. Το πλακώνεις και στη σιλικόνη (ή εποξική κόλα διάφανη ακόμα πιο καλά) και γίνετε στεγανό...



Έχω δύο θεματάκια: 

1) Για στεγανοποίηση των επαφών στο κάτω μέρος υποδοχής αναπτήρα 12ν να πάρω αυτήν : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2905891594...84.m1438.l2649 ή μπορώ να  βρώ κάτι αντίστοιχο (και φθηνότερο)  σε κατ/τα ηλεκτρονικών στην Αθήνα;

2) Θα ήθελα και μια συγκεκριμένη πρόταση (τί να ζητήσω από τον μαγαζάτορα δηλαδή) για να στεγανοποιήσω ένα βολτόμετρο σαν το παραπάνω.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Έχω δύο θεματάκια: 
> 
> 1) Για στεγανοποίηση των επαφών στο κάτω μέρος υποδοχής αναπτήρα 12ν να πάρω αυτήν : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2905891594...84.m1438.l2649 ή μπορώ να  βρώ κάτι αντίστοιχο (και φθηνότερο)  σε κατ/τα ηλεκτρονικών στην Αθήνα;
> 
> 2) Θα ήθελα και μια συγκεκριμένη πρόταση (τί να ζητήσω από τον μαγαζάτορα δηλαδή) για να στεγανοποιήσω ένα βολτόμετρο σαν το παραπάνω.




 Οι επαφές πίσω απο τον αναπτήρα κινούνται μέσα - έξω, οταν βάζεις το φίς μέσα στο μπριζάκι ??
 Αν δεν κινούνται, βάλε απλή κόλα σιλικόνης απο το praktiker και είσαι εντάξει.
 Η κόλα σιλικόνης κάνει και για το πίσω μέρος του βολτόμετρου.

----------

innova (06-09-11)

----------


## innova

Φίλε Σωτήρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!




> 1) Οι επαφές πίσω απο τον αναπτήρα κινούνται μέσα - έξω, οταν βάζεις το φίς μέσα στο μπριζάκι ??
>  Αν δεν κινούνται, βάλε απλή κόλα σιλικόνης απο το praktiker και είσαι εντάξει.
> _Δεν το έχω στα χέρια μου ακόμη, θάθελα να πιστεύω πως δεν θα κινούνται._
> 
> 2) Η κόλα σιλικόνης κάνει και για το πίσω μέρος του βολτόμετρου.
> _Χμμμ... Οκ! Να το παστώσω δηλαδή; Εγώ βέβαια είχα ξεχάσει το πίσω του μέρος γιατί με απασχολούσε μόνο η πρόσοψη. 
> Γι'αυτήν τί κάνουμε; Έλεγα να την πασαλείψω με διάφανη σιλικόνη να μειωθεί και λίγο η λάμψη της που το βράδυ ίσως είναι κουραστική..._



Η κόλα σιλικόνης είναι ένας τύπος ή έχει διάφορες εκδοχές ανάλογα τη χρήση;
(Μάλλον να μην πάρω αυτήν που έβαλα στο λινκ; την βρίσκω πανάκριβη αλλά δεν ξέρω κι'όλας...)

----------


## innova

Τώρα που το ψάχνω βλέπω και κόλλα σιλικόνης σε ράβδους για πιστόλι (τα έχω αυτά).  Εννοείς τέτοια κόλλα; 
(εγώ αυτήν την χρησιμοποιώ για να στηρίζω καλώδια στον τοίχο χωρίς καρφάκια)

----------


## innova

Μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο, μου πρότειναν αυτό:
http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/loc...58.aspx#header

Τί λέτε; Κόστος περίπου 4€ τα 100ml.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο, μου πρότειναν αυτό:
> http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/loc...58.aspx#header
> 
> Τί λέτε; Κόστος περίπου 4€ τα 100ml.



 Κάνει και η θερμοκόλα, αλλα για πιο καλή δουλειά πάρε κατι σαν την loctite που έχεις στο λίνκ.
Βέβαια η συγκεκριμένη μου φένεται πολύ ακριβή. Θα βρείς σε χρωματοπωλείο  ή στο praktiker ΠΟΛΥ πιο φτηνή.
Απλά ζήτα κόλα σιλικόνης διάφανη και θα σου δώσουν αμέσως. Γύρω στα 2 - 3 ευρώ το σωληνάριο 250 ml.

----------


## innova

H τιμή των 15€ δεν ισχύει.
4€ για 100ml είναι η τιμή.
Λες τα 4€ να είναι λόγω φίρμας και άνευ ουσίας; (τριπλάσια τιμή απ'αυτή των 250ml με 2-3€)

----------


## SV1JRT

> H τιμή των 15€ δεν ισχύει.
> 4€ για 100ml είναι η τιμή.
> Λες τα 4€ να είναι λόγω φίρμας και άνευ ουσίας; (τριπλάσια τιμή απ'αυτή των 250ml με 2-3€)



 Σίγουρα η φίρμα ανεβάζει την τιμή.

----------


## SV1ANW

Να προτείνω κάτι?
7160114_ptx_81160_pri_detl.jpgOEM specified. Formulated for hi-temp applications or heavy-duty use  (such as towing, etc.). Replaces almost any cut gasket by making  reliable formed-in-place gaskets that resist cracking, shrinking and  migrating caused by thermal cycling. Coats precut gaskets to increase  reliability. Handles temperatures ranging from -65°F to 650°F  intermittent and resists auto and shop fluids. First generation 1970 -  1980 gasket maker.

----------

